# Channel 4



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dear Sir
On behalf of Channel 4, may I thank you for your application, submitted on behalf of your wife, for our new reality show. Also for the the charming photograph you enclosed. Whilst agreeing that she could make a worthy contribution to the program if selected, I would point out that the correct title of the series is "Fact Hunt".


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Strong effort!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:


----------

